# Tank makeover need ideas



## acquario (Feb 7, 2007)

I've decided is time for a tank makeover, this is my 125 g mbuna tank (youtube video link attached) roughly 37 fish all about 2 to 3 inches. Wife and kids complain that the tank is booooring.... heck I'm even willing to change out the substrate from crushed coral to sand, tell me what you think
Couple other things I'm thinking about are getting away with at least one of the spray bar from my (2) XP3 filters, and remove the two sponge filters since I will be adding a Ehimen 2229 wet/dry ($50 find on Craigslist)





Thank you


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I like the tnak, but think it needs more rock. As my fish got bigger, so did my rocks. I have huge lava rock in my tank. Take a look under Floridagirl in tanks, and see what you think. I like the nooks and crannies of the rock, and my fish seem to love it. Lots of places for babies to hide, your family might think that they are cool.


----------



## acquario (Feb 7, 2007)

Love the 100g mbuna tank are those really feather rocks?



Floridagirl said:


> I like the tnak, but think it needs more rock. As my fish got bigger, so did my rocks. I have huge lava rock in my tank. Take a look under Floridagirl in tanks, and see what you think. I like the nooks and crannies of the rock, and my fish seem to love it. Lots of places for babies to hide, your family might think that they are cool.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I think it would look better if you got all the same type of rock. Maybe a black backround and white sand.Good luck and post pics!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, $8 a piece at our local Home Depot. You have to cook them to get them to sink. They are sharp, so handle with gloves. I've never had any trouble with any of the fish getting hurt. The algae grows great in the rough areas. P.M. me if you get some, and I'll tell you how to cook it.


----------



## acquario (Feb 7, 2007)

I agree... I found the rocks in my two corners in my back yard I wish I could get some more but i have had no luck whatsoever even asked neighbors LOL, the background is painted blue so not really an option but white sand is an option and wouldn't mind somenthing that buffers my PH...



F8LBITEva said:


> I think it would look better if you got all the same type of rock. Maybe a black backround and white sand.Good luck and post pics!


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

sand doesnt buffer PH, thats why im a fan of crushed coral. Personally *** never tired sand but I think the black sand looks awesome. im kinda torn between the two.


----------



## gaqua (Apr 11, 2008)

There's sand that can buffer PH, CaribSea makes it and it's got Aragonite in it to buffer PH a bit. They have the regular type and also their "eco-complete" which I guess has some built-in bacteria?










It looks like this when it's all clean:









the brown stuff isn't fish waste, it's food. I took the picture about 2 minutes after feeding them.


----------

